# No pass side doors on walk up?



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Any idea why neither pass side door will open when I walk up to the car, but both driver's side doors will? If I need to get into the pass side, I have to open a driver's side door first.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I've never had an issue like that.
Maybe the antenna in your passenger-side mirror is disconnected?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Try the setting that unlocks driver door only


----------

